# Iceland.



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Xavier de la rue did greenland..you should do iceland! But no I haven't heard of any icelandic snowboarders or anyone who has went there.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

eiki and halldor helgason are from iceland


----------



## MSH (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm Icelandic and I don't recommend you come here solely to shred. There are loads of mountains, but they are quite small and not that interesting.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

MSH said:


> I'm Icelandic and I don't recommend you come here solely to shred. There are loads of mountains, but they are quite small and not that interesting.


Oh, well i wouldn't come solely to shred anyways. Id take a ton of pictures, in a couple weeks i took around 3000 pictures. So Iceland would be different from europe/canada, so it would be interesting.


----------



## MSH (Feb 6, 2010)

Powder Keg said:


> Oh, well i wouldn't come solely to shred anyways. Id take a ton of pictures, in a couple weeks i took around 3000 pictures. So Iceland would be different from europe/canada, so it would be interesting.



Well then you should def come, this is by far one of the most beautiful countries you can visit.

If there's anything you'de like to know regarding what ever don't hesitate sending me a message.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

MSH said:


> Well then you should def come, this is by far one of the most beautiful countries you can visit.
> 
> If there's anything you'de like to know regarding what ever don't hesitate sending me a message.


Yea, its for sure not the common Victorian beauty in Europe for sure.
But what does it cost for snowboard equipment there?


----------



## MSH (Feb 6, 2010)

Powder Keg said:


> Yea, its for sure not the common Victorian beauty in Europe for sure.
> But what does it cost for snowboard equipment there?


It's expensive, for example a 2011 Burton Custom costs $850, Rome 390's $340 etc.

And the local shops only carry Burton, Rome, Rossignol, DC and a couple of other no name brands.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Eiki has some cool ass expensive as shit pants.. so you should totally do iceland, and buy me those pants in neon green, fanks.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

MSH said:


> It's expensive, for example a 2011 Burton Custom costs $850, Rome 390's $340 etc.
> 
> And the local shops only carry Burton, Rome, Rossignol, DC and a couple of other no name brands.


What about shipping from the internet? or would the shipping costs be totally insane.

And yea, he does have some sweet pants.


----------



## MSH (Feb 6, 2010)

The shipping cost is totally insane, and so are the tolls and fees, but it's stil worth it. I don't buy my snowboarding gear in Iceland, I order it online.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

i dont know about iceland, but i hear powland is pretty good.


----------

